# Bike Box for Addict with fixed SeatPost



## bigmig88 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of a bike box that would fit a 58cm Addict with a fixed seatpost.
I need to travel to Australia for the Tour Down Under in January next year and I cant yet find a box to take in my local city. Any advice appreciated.
Cheers
BigMig
www.roadcycling.co.nz


----------



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

Your best bet is going to a bike shop and getting a box from another bike with a seat mast.
I don't know of any travel cases that can accomodate seat mast bikes - but I would imagine they are in development. Maybe try Thule?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

your bike will fit in the thule bike box called the round trip. 

http://www.thuleracks.com/product.asp?dept_id=12&sku=699

you will have to take the bars off at the stem so you can move then around the frame, the seat off and take both wheels off but thats about it. they all go in the box and are very secure. had to do this for a customers 58 cm R2, thats actually the biggest frame that will fit in there. guess if your a 61cm owner your F'ed


----------

